# Scottish traders



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi looking at getting myself a Da and a snow foam lance,who and where in Scotland sells these as i'd be looking to pick it up rather than getting it posted.

I'm in the Central belt so someone as close as me would be preffered..

thanks in advance.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chemical guys are in Cambuslang


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Not sure if the AngelWax man (Renfrew) sells polishers, but he certainly sells loads of chemical products. You could call him and ask about his stock.


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

tamson said:


> i live 15mins from there,will head up there and see what deal i can get....thanks


Dam did'nt make it up there yesterday,but now i've got the time and just phoned and there's nobody there......i so want to play with snow foam:detailer:


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

managed to get my hands on this little lot today..well chuffed









cheers to chemical guys in cambuslang


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kid in a sweetie shop?


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

init6 said:


> Kid in a sweetie shop?


something like that lol:thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Has there been posts deleted from this thread? im sure there was a few other places nearer by you could have went..... not wanting to mention names incase thats what the problem was..?


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

tamson said:


> managed to get my hands on this little lot today..well chuffed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good wee splurge though.... think the weathers supposed to get worse this weekend. Hope you get a chance to use it :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

detaillover said:


> Is that not allowed? didnt think there would be a problem since well.... its like me asking where the nearest corner shop is, and someone saying edinburgh when it quite clearly isn't, think i need a clarification of the rules. I dont think he advertises on here that the problem? cambuslang for me is fairly long round trip and i would be pissed off if stuff was being censored on here and it saved me such a long trip.
> 
> Hope i dont get in trouble for this im just not sure what the rules are.


I really don't know mate, I wouldn't have thought so to be honest.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I really don't know mate, I wouldn't have thought so to be honest.


maybe just one of the mysteries of life lol


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

detaillover said:


> Good wee splurge though.... think the weathers supposed to get worse this weekend. Hope you get a chance to use it :thumb:


And now we know who to blame for the poor weather :lol:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah I had posted a reply?? Wonder why it was removed?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The reason the replies were removed (obviously not by me) was because you mentioned traders that do not pay to advertise on here. It's against forum rules to suggest traders that don't pay to advertise. :thumb:

I think so anyway.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

amiller said:


> The reason the replies were removed (obviously not by me) was because you mentioned traders that do not pay to advertise on here. It's against forum rules to suggest traders that don't pay to advertise. :thumb:
> 
> I think so anyway.


well thats ********..... neither do tescos,asda or costco but they get mentioned i dont see posts getting deleted.

Think should probably stop going with this or im going to get myself into trouble. lol I'm too addicted to this forum to get banned lol


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Fair point. Won't be done again.

Better get deleting though cos I searched and there's about 100 other threads mentioning said trader.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing like entering a detailing shop but better to have a list and order at the door to save the wallet


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

amiller said:


> The reason the replies were removed (obviously not by me) was because you mentioned traders that do not pay to advertise on here. It's against forum rules to suggest traders that don't pay to advertise. :thumb:
> 
> I think so anyway.


Thats just stupid!!!!!

Fair enough if their not a trader on here and the owner was posting up but that wasnt the case, it was a fellow member.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Best of it is, the fact it was removed has created a bigger fuss than if it had stayed up!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Thats just stupid!!!!!
> 
> Fair enough if their not a trader on here and the owner was posting up but that wasnt the case, it was a fellow member.


Aaron someone must have complained, but i have to say seen many others post and they are still there i suppose it will be until sponser complains, i think this would make me more likely not to use the company if that happened IMHO.
I nearly always use the traders on here but sometimes not it not convenient to do so ie small order or urgent need


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes someone complained, yes posts were removed. Whilst the odd mention of non DW traders isn't going to upset anyone if they are contuinually mentioned even with the best of intentions then its likely they will be deleted guys. 

Anyway it appears to have sorted itself out, no harm done, enjoy your products, whoever you bought them from  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Thats just stupid!!!!!
> 
> Fair enough if their not a trader on here and the owner was posting up but that wasnt the case, it was a fellow member.


it keeps things fair for our traders, so theres nothing 'stupid' about it at all


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Good wee splurge though.... think the weathers supposed to get worse this weekend. Hope you get a chance to use it :thumb:


yeah i got the chance to use it mate,
foam in action









a we 50/50 on the bonnet








results


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like your happy with your purchases tamson


----------

